# Coleslaw



## alesmoker (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking for a non creamy, vinegar based coleslaw recipe to top off pulled pork BBQ sandwiches. Any leads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2017)

You don't want creamy texture or cream in the slaw?


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 24, 2017)

You can go with a Lexington Red Slaw.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

I am not a fan of either the cream cole slaw or a pure vinegar slaw, although I lean more towards slaws that are heavy on vinegar. I decided to create my own, trying to remember what it is I liked about various great slaws I've had. This recipe is the result. Feel free to alter some of the proportions. Since I'm usually cooking for two these days, I scaled it down to half a head of cabbage. I also sometimes use less carrot. It is there for color and texture and should not overwhelm the end result.

*John’s Cole Slaw Recipe*

½     Head cabbage shredded

1      small carrot, shredded

1      small green onion, sliced thin

2-3  tablespoons sugar

2-3  tablespoons cider vinegar

1      tablespoons mayonnaise

1½   teaspoon yellow mustard

¼     teaspoon celery salt

        salt & pepper to taste

As you can see, the sweet/sour sugar & vinegar mixture is the main thing, which is why I thought you might like this. The yellow mustard is the "secret ingredient" that, because of its tumeric, gives the slaw a key tang. I sometimes only use a teaspoon because you only need a little. Use a really fresh green onion and chop it as fine as you can. It is there for flavor and should be a background note.

Finally, even though the mayo is a minor ingredient, do try to use a decent brand like Dukes or Blue Plate (if you can get it in your area). Do not use Miracle Whip (I am most definitely not a fan, and it is not actually mayonnaise).


----------



## alesmoker (Feb 24, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I am not a fan of either the cream cole slaw or a pure vinegar slaw, although I lean more towards slaws that are heavy on vinegar. I decided to create my own, trying to remember what it is I liked about various great slaws I've had. This recipe is the result. Feel free to alter some of the proportions. Since I'm usually cooking for two these days, I scaled it down to half a head of cabbage. I also sometimes use less carrot. It is there for color and texture and should not overwhelm the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds great! Thank you! Miracle Whip is an abomination no matter what it's for. I'm basically trying to recreate a BBQ sandwich that I had at a local brewery. I've never been a slaw fan but it was the first time I had it on a sandwich and it was everything!! Looks like this recipe is right up my ally. Thanks again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 24, 2017)

I love my slaw, I use a homemade version as well, Something to look at or play with, 

 -Shred or fine slice small head of cabbage

 - shred or fine slice an onion and carrot(s)

 -In a separate bowl mix the following 

 - 1 cup mayo ( I use hellmans) 

 - 3 Tbsp Lemon juice or to taste 2-4

 - Salt and Pepper

 - sugar to taste ( i sprinkle about a tsp or so)

 - Dill optional I like it 

  Depending on the taste you can use an apple cider vineger as well. 

 It is another option

 Charlie


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 24, 2017)

My basic recipe. One caveat is that I rarely use recipes for stuff like this, so this is off the top of my head. Feel free to play with quantities:

1 small head of cabbage
2 carrots
1/2-1 medium sweet onion
1/2 cup chopped Flat leaf parsley
1/4 cup lime juice
Poppyseed dressing
S&P to taste

Finely shred cabbage, finely slice onion, coarse grate carrots and add all to a bowl with the parsley. Add lime juice, S&P and enough poppyseed dressing to give you the consistency you're looking for. I do this a little at a time so that I don't overdo the dressing, it can get too sweet.

The citrusy/sweet goes great with pulled pork. Swap cilantro for parsley and toss it on street tacos.


----------



## alesmoker (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the input fellas! Just made my slaw based on johnmeyers's recipe. I ended up buying a Walmart bag of coleslaw mix and feel it's more than half a head of lettuce so I doubled the add ins. Taste pretty great to me and not too creamy so we will go with it. Spent all morning smoking butts. They are still going and I'm starving! Looking forward to tonight's dinner! Should be noted that I made a batch of SoFlaquers Carolina Mustard sauce and I plan to add his finishing sauce as well. Can't lose right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 25, 2017)

alesmoker said:


> Thanks for all the input fellas! Just made my slaw based on johnmeyers's recipe. I ended up buying a Walmart bag of coleslaw mix and feel it's more than half a head of lettuce so I doubled the add ins. Taste pretty great to me and not too creamy so we will go with it. Spent all morning smoking butts. They are still going and I'm starving! Looking forward to tonight's dinner! Should be noted that I made a batch of SoFlaquers Carolina Mustard sauce and I plan to add his finishing sauce as well. Can't lose right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully the coleslaw mix was cabbage, not lettuce. I've never had coleslaw made with lettuce, but I don't think it would be too good.

Glad you are liking the recipe. One thing I find is that it actually gets better with age. If you do decide to age it for a day or two, make sure to put absolutely no salt in the recipe (my recipe purposely omits salt). This is because salt will draw the moisture out of the cabbage, and things will get very runny and the cabbage will get really soggy. Instead, if you want salt, add it just before you eat.


----------



## marctrees (Mar 6, 2017)

Just sayin, we always add celery seed to our slaw, and, ALOT, A lot,  of plain white sugar.

Many like this, some dont.

If you search recipes on the Web, you will see some do this.

Just our method, not for everyone.  

I don't want it w/o that.

We defintely add shredded carrots to the finely cut cabbage head.      Marc


----------



## sauced (Mar 9, 2017)

I make a South Carolina coleslaw that is mustard based and has no mayo. It goes GREAT on a pulled pork sandwich. Very easy to make.

Here is the link.....http://www.southernliving.com/food/entertaining/coleslaw-recipes/south-carolina-coleslaw-recipes


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 17, 2017)

Thx. Sauced, I copied that one, We are going to be trying that one with our pulled pork.


----------



## sauced (Mar 17, 2017)

Also...to same some time and labor, you can always use the bagged Cole slaw mix, then just make the dressing and combine.


----------



## ryanmn (May 24, 2017)

This is my own creation, feel free to adjust or improve it to your taste. 

1/2 head red cabbage
1 thinly sliced carrot
2 diced mangoes
1/2 cu cilantro 

Mix together

In a separate bowl combine 

1/2 cu white wine vinegar
1/2 cu extra virgin olive oil
3 tbsp white sugar

Combine the dressing mixture with the slaw, let chill in the fridge for at least an hour, best over night


----------



## bluewhisper (May 24, 2017)

My slaw has the same shredded cabbage and carrot, with celery, sweet onion & bell pepper if I have it. I'm the only chilehead in the house so if it's just for me I like to add some thin-sliced hot pepper like jalapeno or habanero. For color, you know.

My dressing is a mayo-mustard base and the choice of mustard makes a big difference. Ballpark? Brown? Chinese? I like to make flavored vinegars with something like peppers or dill and put in a splash of that, or else cider vinegar. Maybe a shake of garlic salt. I don't make mine sweet.

My mother would *only* make a "colonial Willimasburg" slaw and no other.


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

alesmoker said:


> This sounds great! Thank you! Miracle Whip is an abomination no matter what it's for. I'm basically trying to recreate a BBQ sandwich that I had at a local brewery. I've never been a slaw fan but it was the first time I had it on a sandwich and it was everything!! Looks like this recipe is right up my ally. Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That slaw sounds great!  In my experience...I've never had success recreating tastes from a "local brewery".  It has something to do with the brews! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## marctrees (Jun 4, 2017)

We really like to add a bit of celery seed to our Slaw.

Like ballpark 1 tsp for like 8 servings. 

To taste. 

Hard to find in most stores other than like $5 for like two Tbsp. in a tineeeeee jar.

Ridiculous, as spices can be at retail.

Just ordered this - !1 lb for $5, will pass remainder to my children. Possibly, it may not be .... maybe.... the highest quality of the 2 TBSP for $5 stuff, but I'm pretty sure it will be more than

sufficient.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frontier-Natural-Products-Celery-Seed-Whole-16-Ounce/28645446

Probably is same stuff, just as good.

Even though spice qualitys do vary, the spice pricing world is insane.

If you use anything in quantity, Goggle it out.

The place below is great --    http://www.bulkapothecary.com/herbs-spices/         Marc


----------



## markh024 (Jun 1, 2018)

johnmeyer
 Just wanted to express my thanks for this simple but AWESOME coleslaw recipe.  I'm not a fan of dripping creamy slaw nor do I like over powering vinegar and this recipe is the best of both worlds.  Everyone really enjoyed them on top of some wonderful PP i made a couple weekends ago.  I will keep this slaw recipe forever. Cheers!  













	

		
			
		

		
	
 PS. Sorry no plate shot, this was getting devoured so I had to get my share!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks folks for all the slaw recipes....


----------



## mike243 (Jun 9, 2018)

For a different flavor profile try some Balsamic vinegar instead of  ACV


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 9, 2018)

Digging around in my basement, I found a salad shooter attachment for the Kitchen Aid. I gave it a test run with a small batch of slaw, but for the first real run I made a big batch for a company potluck on Memorial Day.

I knew I would have to make it really mild and sweet, kind of like KFC slaw but not as watery. The shooter produces a nice uniform shred except for an occasional larger piece that slips past the blades.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2018)

Do you salt your cut cabbage to suck out the water ??  Place cabbage in a colander.. mix and salt well...  Watch the moisture run out into a bowl..  I can't remember but 2 +/- hours seems close for the salt treatment...  Rinse the cabbage thoroughly and dry...  spinner or towels....   chill in refer....  add dressing... 
Slaw does not get watery after that treatment...  not salty either..


----------

